# Finish Grade for Lawn Q's



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

d_rek said:


> Well Mother Nature truly hates me... not calling for any rain for the next 10+ days...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats why I rather plant seed in the spring. Better chance of needed rain.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Truly establishing the lawn will take a couple of years. Fertilize, water, overseed and treat insect pests and it will look great. Topdress with black dirt to even/level areas that got eroded prior to establishment. Any running water due to improper or absent spouting/gutters, needs to be corrected if present.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

kroppe said:


> Truly establishing the lawn will take a couple of years. Fertilize, water, overseed and treat insect pests and it will look great. Topdress with black dirt to even/level areas that got eroded prior to establishment. Any running water due to improper or absent spouting/gutters, needs to be corrected if present.


Yup I wasn’t expecting a trophy lawn right out of the gate. I had the lawn care company come out today and they said it looks like some of the patchy areas were from washout from the heavy rain we had right after they seeded. They are going to bring the tractor back out and reseed the trouble areas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

